

Cliclick: script mouse clicks (OS X, Free) - jashmenn
http://www.bluem.net/en/mac/cliclick/

======
swombat
In the automated testing sphere, I'd like to recommend TestPlant (which my
company has purchased). It's expensive, in the region of thousands per year
for a floating license, but it works really well.

------
raimondious
For use with <http://nonoba.com/chris/everybody-edits.swf> ?

------
m0shen
Project Sikuli ( <http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/sikuli/> ) works very well
for automating mouse clicks & UI testing/scripting.

(although it's somewhat slow)

